#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Προπτυχιακά & Μεταπτυχιακά >  > > >  >  >  Τμήμα Γεωπληροφορικής και Τοπογραφίας του ΤΕΙ Σερρών

## Balance

> Με το ΠΔ 318/1994 δικαιώματα σύνταξης _εξαρτημένων τοπογραφικών_ αποκτούν μόνον οι Τεχνολόγοι Τοπογράφοι και Τοπογράφοι Μηχανικοί ΤΕ το οποίο δικαίωμα χάνεται με την 678/2005 απόφαση του ΣΤΕ.


Είναι σοβαρό αυτό που μαθαίνω. Μια ερώτηση, στις Σέρρες αν δε κάνω λάθος υπάρχει ένα τμήμα ΤΕΙ, πληροφορικής και τοπογραφίας και έχω δεί να υπογράφουν εξαρτημένα τοπογραφικά. Είναι νόμιμο αυτό τελικά με βάση το παραπάνω, υπάρχουν δικαιώματα;

edit: Το θέμα δεν άνοιξε από εμένα, η τοποθέτηση μου προέκυψε σε μια κουβέντα γενικότερου ενδιαφέροντος σε άλλο topic. Δεν έχω τίποτα με τη συγκεκριμένη σχολή, απεναντίας φαίνεται να έχει καλά στοιχεία. Καλό θα ήταν όλες οι τοποθετήσεις να έμπεναν κάτω από ένα γενικότερο τίτλο για να μη δημιουργούνται λανθασμένες εντυπώσεις.
Με εκτίμηση πρός όλους

----------


## cna

Νομίζω ότι έχουν τα δικαιώματα των τοπογράφων ΤΕ. Για εξαρτήσεις κλπ δεν γνωρίζω γιατί τελευταία πολλά έχουν γίνει γύρω από τα δικαιώματα.

----------


## kostaspde

Μια διευρκίνηση : Το τμήμα στις Σερρες είναι ΓΕΩπληροφορικής και τοπογραφίας.
Αλλά δεν είναι λογικό να υπογράφουν;

----------


## Balance

Δεν ξέρω βρε παιδιά. Αλλά έχω το εξής ερώτημα. Γιατί να διαβάζει τόσο για να περάσει στους Αγρονόμους τοπογράφους o ένας και ο άλλος να περνάει τη βάση και να έχει τα ίδια δικαιώματα. Τότε γιατί υπάρχει αυτός ο διαχωρισμός στα μόρια; Γιατί δεν εξισώνεται το πράγμα από μόνο του στις βάσεις. Το λέω για να μην υπάρχει αδικία όχι μόνο μετά που τελειώνουν τη σχολή αλλά και πρίν. Γιατί να αφήνουν να υπάρχει αυτό το χάσμα στη βαθμολογία με συνέπεια το χάσμα στην μεταξύ τους σχέση έπειτα. Καλοπροαίρετες σκέψεις εκφράζω που εστιάζουν θεωρώ στη ρίζα του προβλήματος. Έτσι θα έλειπαν αυτές οι γελοιότητες οι οποίες βαφτίζουν εν μια νυκτί, πότε ισότιμες τις δύο σχολές και πότε όχι. Θέλω ξεκάθαρα πράγματα.

----------


## vasgi

Φίλε μου τις βάσεις τις καθορίζει η ζήτηση .
Την ζήτηση την καθορίζουν τα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα και η τοποθεσία της σχολής , κέντρο η επαρχία .
Στην εποχή μου πρίν 30 χρόνια οι δάσκαλοι ήταν η τελευταία σχολή στις βάσεις και σήμερα θέλει 19άρια .
Να μην μιλήσω γιά αστυνομίες κλπ

----------


## cna

Όλοι μας είμαστε θύματα του νεοελληνικού αρπακολλισμού (σχολές στο άρπα κόλλα χωρίς σύνδεση του πτυχίου με την αγορά εργασίας). Το παραδέχθηκε άλλωστε και ο Υφυπουργός Παιδείας, αρμόδιος για την Τριτοβάθμια εκπαίδευση, κ. Ι. Πανάρετος σε πρόσφατη συνέντευξή του στον ΣΚΑΙ. Ακολουθούμε επί σειρά ετών την Γερμανική διάταξη στην Ανώτατη Εκπαίδευση με την διαφορά ότι λόγω των υποδομών της όντως η Γερμανία έχει ανάγκη τόσο από εξειδικευμένους, ως προς το περιεχόμενο των σπουδών τους, επιστήμονες όσο και από επιστήμονες γενικότερου υπόβαθρου.

----------


## Balance

> Φίλε μου τις βάσεις τις καθορίζει η ζήτηση .


Γιατί να υπάρχει αυτή η μεγάλη διαφορά στη ζήτηση για κάτι που κατά ομολογία ορισμένων είναι το ίδιο και απαιτούν τα ίδια επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα;
Υπάρχει ασυμβατότητα κατά τη γνώμη μου. Για εμένα θα πρέπει να πέσουν οι βάσεις της μίας σχολής ή να ανέβουν της άλλης.
Ή, όσοι δεν μπορούν να πιάσουν τους Αγρονόμους τοπογράφους, να εισάγωνται σε τμήματα τοπογραφίας ΤΕΙ αυτόματα και ας μην το έχουν δηλώσει ως επόμενη επιλογή. Και μόλις εξαντλούνται οι παρεμφερείς σχολές, τότε να εισάγωνται σε σχολή διαφορετικού αντικειμένου. 
Με αυτόν τον τρόπο θα εξισωθούν οι βάσεις. Κάτι πρέπει να γίνει ώστε και οι άριστοι να υποχρεούνται να περνάνε στα ΤΕΙ, μόνο έτσι θα αμβληθεί αυτή η ανισότητα.

----------


## Balance

> Όλοι μας είμαστε θύματα του νεοελληνικού αρπακολλισμού (σχολές στο άρπα κόλλα χωρίς σύνδεση του πτυχίου με την αγορά εργασίας). Το παραδέχθηκε άλλωστε και ο Υφυπουργός Παιδείας, αρμόδιος για την Τριτοβάθμια εκπαίδευση, κ. Ι. Πανάρετος σε πρόσφατη συνέντευξή του στον ΣΚΑΙ.


Και τι κάνει για αυτό; Απο δηλώσεις χορτάσαμε νομίζω.

----------


## smpel

Πότε επιτέλους θα μπούν ξεκάθαρες διαχωριστικές γραμμές μεταξύ των σχολών του Πολυτεχνείου  και των σχολών των ΤΕΙ;
Αν πρόκειται να καταληστεύεται το Πολυτεχνείο για να "εξυπηρετηθούν" κάποιοι των ΤΕΙ (που το "παίζουν" Μηχανικοί) να κλείσουν τα ΤΕΙ!
Αν πάλι πρόκειται τα ΤΕΙ να είναι ισάξια με τα Πολυτεχνεία, ε, τότε ας κλείσουν τα Πολυτεχνεία;
Γιατί δηλαδή 5 χρόνια σπουδών να εξισώνονται με 3! Δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω!!
Αλλά ισχύει εδώ το "δώσε θάρρος στον χωριάτη, να σ' ανέβει στο κρεββάτι!"

----------


## Xάρης

Συνάδελφε, Μηχανικοί είναι όλοι και των ΤΕΙ και των Πανεπιστημίων-Πολυτεχνείων.
Το πρόβλημα μας είναι ότι αφενός δεν υπάρχουν αρκετές δουλειές ώστε όλοι να έχουν να τρώνε και αφετέρου ότι δεν υπάρχει ξεκάθαρη και δίκαια κατανομή επαγγελματικών δικαιωμάτων και ευθυνών.

Πιστεύω ότι αν τα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα δίνονταν βάσει σοβαρών εξετάσεων τότε πολλοί των Πολυτεχνείων θα κλαίγανε ενώ αντιθέτως ανάμεσα σ΄όσους τα ελάμβαναν θα ήταν και αρκετοί των ΤΕΙ.

Θέση μου είναι να είναι όλοι οι μηχανικοί, ΤΕΙ και Πανεπιστημίων-Πολυτεχνείων, ισότιμα μέλη του ΤΕΕ και ασφαλισμένοι στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ.
Επίσης, όλοι να λαμβάνουν επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα με εξετάσεις, σοβαρές, δύσκολες και αδιάβλητες και όχι όπως τώρα και να επαναξιολογούνται όλοι ανά πχ πενταετία είτε είναι 30 είτε 40 είτε 60 ετών.

Προσωπικά, το πρόβλημά μου ως ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας είναι ο αθέμιτος ανταγωνισμός και γι αυτόν έκανα προ ημερών μια ανάρτηση.

----------


## George kara

Συγχαίρω το χάρη για τις απόψεις του και ελπίζω πως είναι αληθινές (δεν έχω λόγο να το αμφισβητήσω) ! 
Στο συνάδελφο smpel απαντάω ως πτυχιούχος ΤΕΙ τα εξής:
-Τα ΤΕΙ είναι από το 2001   4ετους φοίτησης! 
-Οι πτυχιουχοι των ΤΕΙ και τα Ε.Δ. που είναι στο ΣτΕ αυτή τη στιγμή εφόσον εκδοθούν δεν εξομοιώνουν κανέναν πτυχιούχο ΤΕΙ με Διπλωματούχο πολυτεχνείου, αυτά τα λέει το ΤΕΕ και οι πέριξ του.  Ένας πτυχιούχος Μηχανικός Δομικών Εργων δεν θα έχει δικαιώματα στα έργα υποδομής ούτε σε εξειδικευμένες τοπογραφικές μελέτες παρά μόνο στα κτιριακά έργα ενώ ένας πολιτικός Μηχανικός έχει δικαιώματα τοπογράφου, έργων υποδομής, κτιριακών έργων για ποια εξομοίωση μιλάμε;

Δουλειά υπάρχει για όλους κατά την άποψή μου! Απλά κάποιους το σύστημα τους έκαναν αχόρταγους!

----------

papach21

----------


## Xάρης

Γιώργο σ' ευχαριστώ, αλλά κατά τη γνώμη μου δεν έχει νόημα να συγχαίρει ο ένας τον άλλον όταν συμφωνεί ή αντίθετα να τον λοιδορεί όταν διαφωνεί.

Δυστυχώς, δουλειές δεν υπάρχουν πλέον όπως στο όχι τόσο μακρινό παρελθόν. 
Αυτό τουλάχιστον επιβεβαιώνουν τα στατιστικά στοιχεία του κράτους που μιλούν για γενική μείωση του ΑΕΠ, για κατακόρυφη πτώση της οικοδομικής δραστηριότητας, για μείωση των κρατικών δαπανών για δημόσια έργα, οι τεχνικές εταιρείες που κλείνουν η μια μετά την άλλη, τα συνεχώς αυξανόμενα ποσοστά ανεργίας των μηχανικών, των οικοδόμων κ.λπ., οι άδειες πολεοδομίες και πολλά άλλα.
Απ' την άλλη, το πλήθος των μηχανικών αυξάνει συνεχώς, όπως τεκμαίρεται από τα μητρώα του ΤΕΕ και της ΕΕΤΕΜ.
Η κατάσταση αυτή προκαλεί άγχος, φόβο για το μέλλον, γκρίνια και συγκρούσεις μεταξύ των συναδέλφων που φτάνουμε στο σημείο να τρώμε τις σάρκες μας και να βγάζει ο ένας το μάτι του άλλου.

Η συζήτηση για το ποια και πώς θα αποδίδονται τα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα είναι τεράστια.
Όμως, το πρώτο βήμα που πρέπει να κάνουμε είναι να δούμε ότι το σύστημα είναι λάθος, ότι στραβά αρμενίζουμε και όχι ότι ο γιαλός είναι στραβός.
Π.χ. δεν είναι δυνατόν ο Μηχανικός Δομικών Έργων Τ.Ε. να έχει λιγότερα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα στις στατικές μελέτες από τον Αρχιτέκτονα.
Δεν είναι δυνατόν ο Πολιτικός Μηχανικός να έχει δικαιώματα σε χίλιες δυο κατηγορίες μελετών χωρίς εξετάσεις.
Δεν είναι δυνατόν Ηλεκτρολόγοι και Μηχανολόγοι Μηχανικοί να έχουν τα ίδια δικαιώματα επειδή το τμήμα ήταν ενιαίο πριν από κάποιες δεκαετίες.

Και όλα αυτά σε συνάρτηση του θέματος των ελαχίστων αμοιβών αν τελικά δεν καταργηθούν.
Δεν είναι δυνατόν η αρχιτεκτονική μελέτη μιας ισόγειας μεταλλικής αποθήκης να έχει ελάχιστη αμοιβή μεγαλύτερη της στατικής μελέτης.

Και τέλος, δεν είναι δυνατόν συνάδελφοι να αποκτούν δικαίωμα υπογραφής π.χ. στατικών μελετών χωρίς να έχουν εκπονήσει ποτέ στη ζωή τους μια στατική μελέτη και χωρίς καν να κατέχουν το απαιτούμενο με τις σημερινές συνθήκες λογισμικό.

Το νταβατζιλίκι της υπογραφής συνάδελφοι, διότι περί αυτού πρόκειται όταν η κουβέντα έρχεται στα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα, δεν είναι μόνο μεταξύ μηχανικού ΤΕ - μηχανικού ΠΕ που έχει τον πελάτη, αλλά και μεταξύ μηχανικών ΠΕ, ακόμα και μεταξύ μηχανικού ΠΕ και μηχανικού ΤΕ που έχει τον πελάτη.

----------

